# Pasta salad



## Steve H (Mar 7, 2020)

I'm starting to get things ready for dinner. This is really going to be a easy, simple dinner. To go with the main course I'm making, I'll be making another style of Tortellini salad. Along with ribeye sandwiches, more on that later in the beef section later.

Getting things precut and ready.








4 cups of previously  marinated teriyaki chicken breasts cooked and  cut in strips.
1- 6 oz can black olives halved.
2 med. red onions diced.
Small container grape tomatoes cut in half.
1/2 pound cubed mozzarella cheese






Mix together in bowl. Then add 1 cup balsamic vinaigrette.  And mix again. Let set awhile for all the flavors get together and say howdy. Can't wait to get this all ready for dinner.


----------



## Omnivore (Mar 7, 2020)

Yum I love pasta salad. It's hard to find tortellini out here these days.


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 7, 2020)

Watching, salad looks wonderful! RAY


----------



## disco (Mar 7, 2020)

Very nice and worthy of a like!


----------



## Steve H (Mar 7, 2020)

Omnivore said:


> Yum I love pasta salad. It's hard to find tortellini out here these days.


Our Walmart stopped selling it. Which really surprised me. Wegman's still has it though.



sawhorseray said:


> Watching, salad looks wonderful! RAY


Thanks Ray!



disco said:


> Very nice and worthy of a like!


Thanks Disco!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 10, 2020)

That looks awesome Steve. It’s that time of year for pasta salad. Yours looks perfect.

Dave


----------



## Steve H (Jun 11, 2020)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> That looks awesome Steve. It’s that time of year for pasta salad. Yours looks perfect.
> 
> Dave



Thanks Dave! I'm thinking about another batch soon. With homemade dressing this time though.


----------

